# How to make sure your not buying a stolen gun



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To avoid bying a stolen gun, I do one of two things:
1. I buy from Federally licensed dealers
2. When I have bought from private individuals I first run the serial number thru the database at the Florida Department of Law Enforcement website. Any person can do this, you don't have to have "connections". If the seller is in too much of a hurry to give me time to do that, he can sell it to someone else. I don't want it.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

You can write down the serial number before buying it and take it to any local police station. They'll run it for you.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To avoid bying a stolen gun, I do one of two things:
> 1. I buy from Federally licensed dealers
> 2. When I have bought from private individuals I first run the serial number thru the database at the Florida Department of Law Enforcement website. Any person can do this, you don't have to have "connections". If the seller is in too much of a hurry to give me time to do that, he can sell it to someone else. I don't want it.


you missed the point. it was about private sales. Of course a licenced dealer with would be the best bet, but most private seller are NOT FFL dealers. second I recommend checking at a police or sheriff dept. and left links to websites to run serial numbers so you don't have anything on me. and finally FYI you don't need "connections" to act like your going to buy and sell at a gun shop or pawn shop this covers the background check on the gun AND the person as well as its so simple. Again it was about private sales and its an easy way to check the person that cost nothing and you don't need "connections"


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Most stolen guns aren't in any database. Few people actually bother to record the serial numbers of their weapons, and the police don't usually bother to do the paperwork to track down the numbers. You can (and should) check the stolen gun databases, but not finding it there doesn't guarantee that the gun isn't stolen.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Most stolen guns aren't in any database. Few people actually bother to record the serial numbers of their weapons, and the police don't usually bother to do the paperwork to track down the numbers. You can (and should) check the stolen gun databases, but not finding it there doesn't guarantee that the gun isn't stolen.


your right, I can't dispute that but its still worth the effort to make a simple check, the gunshop or pawnshop doing a check on the guy would also be a plus but most importantly having a hand receipt with the basic info on buyer and seller, photo copy of license with a date would clear you if it was stolen proving you didn't get the gun till later and info on the guy you got it from so they can go find and ask him/her. Buying a new gun shop is probly the only 100%way,even buying a used gun at a shop may not be in the system of reported stolen guns either, sometimes there are good deals from good people and this is how I would go about doing it. I agree its not 100% but few things are, I want people to do what they can to cover there butt just in case. we need do do what we can. most people have no idea how private sale work. I am a strong supported of the second amendment but want to protect my patriotic brothers and sisters from legal trouble that all


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Do they have the box for it?
Do they get sketchy when you ask for a bill of sale?
Is it in the trunk with other guns for sale?
Ask how they came into possession of the gun, The mouth lies the body doesn't, if the body language is wrong it doesn't matter what they say. 
Documentation is your friend.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Do they have the box for it?
> Do they get sketchy when you ask for a bill of sale?
> Is it in the trunk with other guns for sale?
> Ask how they came into possession of the gun, The mouth lies the body doesn't, if the body language is wrong it doesn't matter what they say.
> Documentation is your friend.


I got my 80 Series Colt Commander from a known individual who had the original box and sales reciept from the local Ace Hardware store. I still ran the number anyway.
Oh, and if your local Ace Harware doesn't sell guns and ammo along with lightbulbs and nails you obviously live in the wrong part of the country.:mrgreen:


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

What the guy needs is to know how to get to the point; say it and shut up. I do not know how some one can listen to such much less link it. The video was listening spigot drip.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As soon as I saw it was 9:37 in length I didn't even click the link.
There's an old saying that fits a host of different situations: "Life's too short to dance with ugly women."


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

then don't listen. Others may find it useful that all that matters


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Do they have the box for it?
> Do they get sketchy when you ask for a bill of sale?
> Is it in the trunk with other guns for sale?
> Ask how they came into possession of the gun, The mouth lies the body doesn't, if the body language is wrong it doesn't matter what they say.
> Documentation is your friend.


dam good point, but I would only recommend buying if you atleast kinda know the guy, neighbor, co worker, old college buddy or room mate or something


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> You can write down the serial number before buying it and take it to any local police station. They'll run it for you.


I tried that a few years ago. Local sheriff's dept and SLED both flat refused to run the numbers for me. 
They said they didn't have the time to waste on it.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> What the guy needs is to know how to get to the point; say it and shut up. I do not know how some one can listen to such much less link it. The video was listening spigot drip.


its simple then just don't listen. Others may find it useful that all that matters. I'm the guy and I believe drilling something in to someones head is the best way to get in there. I'm not my fault you have a short attention span. I just love it the way people alway respond in a way they wouldn't face to face. Take this response however you please.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I've heard this several times which is why I recommended the gun shop or pawn shop to do a check, just act like your going to do business. They will do it if free and in minutes if they believe there will be a purchase or sale. Then simple act like you changed your mind.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know this thread is a couple of weeks old, but why really care? When the shtf, if a gun was stolen and you protect you and your family with it was it still worth it. On the other hand if something happens, you just say, it don't belong to me.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

In order to be convicted of possessing a stolen firearm, you must have knowledge that the firearm is stolen. Doing due diligence before buying anything suspicious only makes sense and may help avoid future issues.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't care if that video has the winning lotto numbers in it. I don't watch You-Tube vids where there is one static image and some one rambles for 9 minutes.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As soon as I saw it was 9:37 in length I didn't even click the link.
> There's an old saying that fits a host of different situations: "Life's too short to dance with ugly women."


its funny you were the first to respond. no wonder you missed the point in the first place. I did another video called "are preppers idiots" (I'm not calling you an idiot) but the 3 most common problems I listed are there. responding to vids without listening is #3. at least listen before telling me what I missed or why I'm wrong. I could have agreed 110% and would never know. I'll agree 10 mins in a bit long but still.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> I don't care if that video has the winning lotto numbers in it. I don't watch You-Tube vids where there is one static image and some one rambles for 9 minutes.


then don't listen, its not like it cost you anything. I don't take request. Its my opinion and free advise no more no less. know one knows it all so some of use learn from each other. its funny how the people who claim to see problems and prepare are some of the most sort sighted. come on man.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree is SHTF who cares, but this is for people new to firearms and on a budget. they could buy something they won't get locked up for and can legally go to a range and practice. but for SHTF I would by a rail-gun somewhere if I could


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The rail gun would probably be the cheapest part of the equation. Buying a small nuclear reactor, about 2.2 Megawatts would be the expensive part not to mention the Radio Flyer wagon to put it in.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe a CO2 or other gas laser would be cheaper to own and operate. If rapid fire was not necessary you could pulse it at high power for short periods and then allow your capacitors to recharge.

Rail guns and magneto-launchers require a lot more power.


----------

